# 'Pak-China naval collaboration gains more importance due to CPEC'



## Devil Soul

*'Pak-China naval collaboration gains more importance due to CPEC'*
DAWN.COM — PUBLISHED 29 minutes ago
WHATSAPP
 0 COMMENTS
 PRINT






Naval collaboration between Pakistan Navy and PLA (Navy) has become even more important in the backdrop of CPEC. —Navy PR




Bilateral exercises are expected to go a long way in promoting maritime security and stability in the region. —Navy PR




Naval collaboration between Pakistan Navy and PLA (Navy) has become even more important in the backdrop of CPEC. —Navy PR




Bilateral exercises are expected to go a long way in promoting maritime security and stability in the region. —Navy PR

The bilateral exercise between Pakistan Navy and the Peoples Liberation Army-Navy encompassing harbour and sea phases concluded on Monday in the North Arabian Sea, said a statement issued by navy’s media wing.

“The deep rooted naval collaboration between Pakistan Navy and PLA (Navy) has become even more important in the backdrop of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), in order to effectively handle complex challenges in the maritime domain,” read the statement.

The sea phase of the exercise covered a wide spectrum of maritime and naval operations performed by ships, helicopters, maritime patrol aircraft, joint boarding operations by special forces, air defence exercises, communication drills and joint manoeuvres by the surface combatants.

While the harbour phase of the exercise comprised “various calls on, visits, sports activities and table top discussions as preparatory warm up for sea phase”, the navy’s statement added.

“Bilateral exercises are expected to go a long way in promoting maritime security and stability in the region.”

Pakistan Navy said that enhanced collaboration with PLA (Navy) is aimed at improving interoperability for conducting combined maritime operations to ensure a stable maritime environment vital for economic stability and growth as well as ensuring peace and security in the maritime commons.

“This exercise is reflective of the strong mutual desire to improve the level of coordination and interoperability at operational and tactical levels.”





Pakistan Navy said that enhanced collaboration with PLA (Navy) is aimed at improving interoperability. —Navy PR






This exercise is reflective of strong mutual desire to improve the level of coordination and interoperability at operational and tactical levels. —Navy PR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Time to power up Pakistan Navy we need some Frigates and Destroyers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Poor design the exhaust has a radar mast so all black smoke getting on the radar mast 

Chinese frigate ???


----------



## Star Expedition

It is good to ensure the whole long corridor is under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

